# Millie puppy training - round 2



## TraceyT33 (Jun 25, 2012)

Hi everyone
some may remember i had an horrendous first training class with Millie.... the fact that there was 9 husky dogs barking continuously made it impossible to hear what the trainer was saying. Anyway I decided I wanted my money back (but they said I couldn't - thats ano story)!, but they have now almost begged me to return to try the class again as last week they had no complaints... so im going to go tonight and see what happens. Im not looking forward to it tho already as its torrential rain at the moment here in Lancashire and the training is outside!!!!!! Will keep you posted.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Good luck, I hope it's not too wet for you, I couldn't see it being very easy to get any training done in the rain we have been getting. Luckily our outdoor lessons finished a few weeks ago and its back indoors now.


----------



## TraceyT33 (Jun 25, 2012)

I have been looking for indoor training classes but not found anything yet..... going to go and see what its like tonight but if Im not happy they have said I will get my money back x


----------



## TraceyT33 (Jun 25, 2012)

Well I went and it was torrential... however it was held under a large canopy with sides. It was difficult at times as the rain was that heavy it was noisy. The dogs were barking when we first got there but settled down after ten minutes or so. It was ok and will go back next week. As opposed to the first week I went, there was 10 dogs, this time 6 including Millie so much better. Millie did very well. We practised walking, heal, steady (to stop them pulling forward), sit, stay, recall. More practise during the week and Im hoping the rain goes away. x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

i am glad it went better for you!


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

that sounds a bit better, well done millie!


----------

